# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Canard PC Hardware N°30 est disponible !

## Doc TB

Oyez, oyez ! Damoiselles et damoiseaux, enchanteurs et alchimistes, une nouvelle édition du grimoire de référence vient d'être patiemment dupliquée en grande quantité par nos moines copistes. Tout d'abord, nous vous proposons un grand guide dédié aux cartes graphiques. Nous récapitulerons dans un premier temps l'histoire des GPU ainsi que les différentes révolutions technologiques qui se sont succédé. Nous en profiterons également pour revenir aux bases de la création d'une image 3D, en expliquant au passage quelques termes barbares courants, avant de nous intéresser aux trois API principales (Direct3D, OpenGL, Vulkan). Puis, place aux benchs ! À l'heure où même les GPU de milieu de gamme sont parfois accompagnés de 8 Go de GDDR5, nous commencerons par faire un point sur l'impact de la quantité de mémoire graphique (en fonction du niveau de détail et de la résolution). Viendra ensuite une batterie de tests divers et variés (performances, consommation, efficacité énergétique …) sur les nouvelles architectures d'AMD et de Nvidia afin de faire le bon choix. Ceux-ci sont séparés en deux parties : la première pour une nouvelle machine, la seconde dans le cas d'un upgrade. Nous vous présentons tous les gains obtenus avec différentes cartes graphiques (Radeon RX 460, GeForce GTX 1060, …) sur des plateformes datant de 2010 à 2015. Une fois le GPU idéal sélectionné, vous pourrez passer au choix de la carte graphique. Nous résumons les différences entre les innombrables modèles du marché de manière générique, puis nous publions en exclusivité les taux de retour SAV (par marque et par modèle). Outre les performances et le prix, la fiabilité demeure en effet un critère crucial lors d'un achat !

Nous vous proposons ensuite un dossier roboratif sur les nouveautés – ou présentées comme telles – en matière de refroidissement. Les récents ventilateurs à lévitation magnétique de Corsair sont-ils vraiment dignes de la NASA, comme le fabricant l'affirme ? Que vaut le monstrueux ventirad doté d'une chambre à vapeur 3D de Cooler Master ? Quoi de neuf côté watercooling All-In-One ? Pour parfaire ce tour d'horizon, nous vous décrivons également sur 8 pages une nouvelle technologique au potentiel prometteur : le système LHP à boucles diphasiques de Calyos. Pour l'occasion, nous avons visité le centre de recherche de la société belge, illustré en image dans ce numéro. Outre leur concept de PC fanless, nous avons également pu tester de manière approfondie certains prototypes afin de nous faire une idée plus précise sur ce système, qui a tout du refroidissement idéal sur le papier. 

Vous trouverez également dans ce nouveau numéro un dossier sur la splendeur et la décadence du disque optique. Autrefois incontournables, présentent-ils encore un intérêt aujourd'hui ? Le bon vieux graveur a-t-il toujours sa place dans un PC moderne ? Les Blu-Ray UHD ont-ils un avenir ? Nous vous présentons également une flopée de formats oubliés et insolites. Saviez-vous par exemple que des disques hybrides CD/vinyle ont existé sur le marché ? Si. Entre autres dossiers, ce nouvel opus de Canard PC Hardware contient également un test de l'Oculus Rift par Ackboo. Pour aller de pair avec le casque de réalité virtuelle de Facebook, Dandu vous donnera également son avis (olfactif) sur le Nosulus Rift. Quant à Doc TB, il vous parlera de la nouvelle gamme d'alimentation "Prime" de Seasonic, certifiée 80+ Titanium. Les instruments de mesures chauds serviront aussi à analyser une clé "USB Killer", conçue pour détruire PC portables et autres Smartphones. Contrairement à celles dont vous avez probablement déjà entendu parler sur Internet, la nôtre a été achetée directement dans les bas-fonds de Shenzhen et présente quelques vicieuses particularités supplémentaires. 

Que dire de plus ? En vrac : nous testons également la gamme SSD de LDLC, les nouveaux MX300 de Crucial, le casque à réduction de bruit QuietComfort 35 de Bose, des routeurs Wi-Fi NightHawk de Netgear et les câbles USB IronWire censés pouvoir tracter une voiture. Vous trouverez aussi dans ce nouvel opus un historique de Samsung – des nouilles fumées aux smartphones qui fument –, un récapitulatif des pires Patent Trolls, une dissection de la Xbox One S, un premier avis sur le Cloud Gaming Shadow by Blade et, cerise sur la gâteau, un comparatif entre la Sound Blaster AWE32 et la Gravis UltraSound Pro PnP…

----------


## Swiier

Avant d'aller l'acheter (probablement demain à chez mon marchand de journaux habituel), j'aimerais poser une question sur les GPU : est-ce qu'il faut absolument se ruer sur les GPU nVidia en Pascal ? Est-ce que (si on est pas pressé de faire un upgrade) ce ne serait pas préférable d'attendre la prochaine architecture qui règlera les "problèmes" en DX12 et en Vulkan ?

----------


## ERISS

Plus la gravure est fine, plus le TDP général grossit. Non?
Pour moi il n'y a toujours pas mieux que la GTX 750 Ti.

En benchmark de mémoire graphique, il me semble que les jeux Ageod (de la 2D) sont de bons outils... sur la perf du pc, pas seulement de la cg.

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Swiier : tu n'es pas obligé de te ruer sur quoi que ce soit, lis le très bon sujet de ce N°30 au sujet des cartes graphiques et tu pourras après coup mettre tes Nikes de compéte.
Expérience faite avec une GTX 1060 6 Go à moins de 300€, cette génération de carte est plutôt satisfaisante.

Il y a par contre dans ce N° une fausse bonne idée [pour le moment], il s'agit de la suppression de lecteur DVD dans les config Canard PC ... il y a encore des personnes qui n'utilisent que le PC comme seul outil multimédia dans la maison et il est difficile de se passer d'un lecteur DVD, sauf à avoir un lecteur externe ... ce qui est une autre histoire.

----------


## Ragondin

Déjà dispo sur pressreader... ptain c'est bien ça.

----------


## Max_well

Est-ce qu'il y a des techniques pour détecter/se protéger des USB Killer ?

----------


## DrGurdil

> Est-ce qu'il y a des techniques pour détecter/se protéger des USB Killer ?


Tester sur le pc de ton collègue  ::ninja::

----------


## cyrius2k

Je viens de mettre la main (et un billet) sur le précieux. Pas évident à trouver le fourbe !

----------


## rednoux

Merci pour le tips Press Reader! Moi qui attendait les versions epresse comme un con...

----------


## Don Moahskarton

mmmh, en page 4 il y a le lien "http://cpc.cx/hod" (avec un accent chelou sur le o), pour un truc sur pokemon et les données privées.

Le lien ne marche pas chez moi, d'autres on réussi ?

----------


## Dandu

L'impression doit donner un effet bizarre, en copiant/collant depuis l'original : cpc.cx/h6d

----------


## barbarian_bros

Page 41, très joli screen du 1er jeu Star Wars (d'Atari Games) sorti en Arcade en 1983 (ou d'un de ses nombreux portages micro/console)...
Par contre la légende "_Un rendu vectoriel 3D en couleurs issu de la console Vectrex_" me laisse pensif... la Vectrex n'affichant que du noir et blanc pur (points et traits blancs sur fond noir). Pour avoir une illusion de couleur il fallait placer des Overlay en plastique transparent coloré sur l'écran.
Par ailleurs la Vectrex n'a jamais reçu de portage des jeux Star Wars d'Atari.

----------


## Coyotitos

c'est moi ou j'ai un mal de chien à le trouver ?
Aucun de mes vendeurs habituels (gare du nord, kiosque et rayon presse d'un hypermarché) ne l'a en stock ><

----------


## LaVaBo

Va plus au sud. A gare de Lyon, aucun problème.

----------


## moimadmax

Dommage qu'il est sorti trop tard pour que vous ayez pu tester le Termaltake Engine 27. Pour une fois qu'il y a une nouveauté dans les ventirads. J'étais curieux de savoir si le marketing est bullshit ou pas. Une chance pour l'avoir en DLC sur le non site de cpc hardware ?

Et j'ai lu je ne sais ou à son sujet qu'il accumulait moins de poussière. Et ça serait peut être un test intéressant à développer car en général les ventirads les plus performant son ceux avec les ailettes les plus rapprochées. Mais du coup c'est aussi ceux dont les performances se dégraderont le plus vite à cause de la poussière. (le combo poussière + fumée de cigarette est fatal).

----------


## BoZoin

Sympa le LHP de Caylos. Un pc fanless sur lequel je pourrai bosser ça fait un peu rêver.
En matière de refroidissement je suis étonné que personne n'essaye de trouver des solutions pour les vidéoprojecteurs. C'est vraiment leur gros point faible aujourd'hui. On a des ampoules puissantes, on a besoin de moins en moins de recul, on a du 4K... Mais la chauffe des ampoules impliques des vidéoprojecteurs imposant et très bruyant.

----------


## ZcommeDodo

Est-ce que vous avez testé si une carte fille USB permettait de "protéger" la carte mère d'une clé USB-Killer ?

----------


## Yshuya

Il y a un topic sur CPC sur Shadow ?

----------


## Gaesric

Bonjour !
Alors page 26, la photo du clavier razer est celle d'un corsair  :haha: 
Bien à vous  :;):

----------


## Cartben

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais changer mon alimentation de PC et je pense prendre la Corsair RM650x (Celle du magazine).
Mais sur Amazon, je vois que la Corsair RM750x est 10 euros moins. 
Alors la question est simple, je prends laquelle ?

Ma config : i5 (je sais plus lequel) et Geforce 970

----------


## Frypolar

Salut, il y a un sujet dédié avec plein de gens sympas pour répondre : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/70...s-incendiaires  :;):  En gros, même si ça peut être contre-intuitif, une puissance plus élevée n’est pas forcément un point positif. Ce qu’il faut c’est une puissance qui corresponde à ta config. À vue de nez même une 500 ou 550 W pourrait suffire.

----------


## Cartben

Merci  ::):

----------


## Hipparchia

On a des nouvelles de Calyos et de leur système de refroidissement passif ?
Pas de news depuis le début d'année sur leur compte Twitter https://twitter.com/calyostm
A part avoir acheté un super nom de domaine http://fanlessfan.com/ je ne sais pas où ils en sont.

----------

